# 9 Frame Hive Body Vs. 10 Frame



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*9 Or 10 Frames*

The placement of 9 frames per 10 frame hive body is for your convenience of uncapping the honey and frame manipulation.
Carlie Nass, deceased beekeeper of Ventura County, and I weighed a heavy super of orange-sage honey. We extracted the honey, weighed the super, and the net honey was a little over 60 pounds.
Uniformity in equipment is very important for hive manipulation.
I suggest that you take a good look at some 8 frame supers.
But, the last time I measured them I wrote down four different widths.
14"
13 & 1/4"-- and more sizes.
Standardization is one good management tool.
Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Of course they are all the same size boxes, just different spacing:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfaqs.htm#framespacing


----------



## mudhoney (Mar 31, 2008)

No benefits??


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Major benefits:
1. Fewer queens are rolled or otherwise damaged.
2. Faster frame manipulation.
3. Bigger clustering space for winter.
4. 10% savings in frames.
5. Wider frames for extracting. That was mentioned in my earlier post.
6. A deeper cut into the honey comb will yield more wax.
7. If you add a little time to your years of skills you will appreciate the above list. It's from my many years of experience.
Regards,
Ernie lucas apiaries.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

if you are a new bee keeper the primary advantages are two in number (although ernie -b4u- has certainly compiled a bit more complete list)...

1)you will limit the number of bee you kill via rolling when you remove the first frame.

2)if the hive is left unattended for some period of time, you will not be forced to destroy the first frame you remove in order to examine the remaining 9.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Hmmm, 9 in a 10-frame brood box... I like that idea.
We put 10 in the brood box and then try to super with 9 to ease uncapping, but we run "unlimited broodnest" (no excluder). So it is hard for us to know when we're supering or adding more brood space. 
Just running 9 frames all of the time everywhere should solve that. Does it really work for the brood area or will they bur-comb it?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Worse, they will "fat comb" it. They will build uneven fat comb with 9 frames in the brood nest. Only where they decide to put honey.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfaqs.htm#framespacing


----------

